# Looking for Climbers & Crew Leader



## RickD (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi all,
First time posting. I apoligize for my inexperience in advance!  

I am looking for 4-6 climbers for storm damage work in Louisiana. The work is all Right of Entry and should last around 3-4 weeks. The pay is $30/hr. Transportation down & back. Work as sub contractor (1099).

I can be reached at 740-454-1789.

Also looking for Experienced Crew Leader. The ad from our HR goes like this:

Experienced Crew leader needed for a national award winning TCIA accredited Tree Care Company. Position responsible for safety, leadership and productivity of crew. Maintains quality workmanship and good client relationships. Keeps accurate records of time, equipment and materials. Works closely with sales representatives, management, and work crews to maintain safe, cost efficient, professional operation. Candidate must comply with all ANSI safety and Pruning Standards. Applicant should have 3-5 years experience without spikes. Valid Ohio drivers license required. Certified Arborist preferred. CDL desired. Good communication/customer service skills, great attitude, and readiness to work in a drug free team environment a must. We offer excellent wages & benefits with opportunities for continuing education. Qualified applicants only please apply at McMullough's Tree Service, Inc., 1674 Fairview Road, Zanesville, Ohio 43701 or www.mcculloughtree.com.

Hopefully the spelling is ok.

Again I can be reached at 740-454-1789.

RickD


----------



## clearance (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi, Rick, welcome


----------



## vharrison2 (Mar 18, 2006)

Welcome to the site Rick, and good on you for working in LA!


----------



## RickD (Apr 18, 2006)

*Still Looking for Crew Leaders*

Had great response for the LA work positions - Thanks to all. We are sending 9 climbers down the end of this month. It took a lot longer than I expected for this contract to come thru.

We are still looking for climbers &/or crew leaders for Ohio. As the original post states, we need experienced help. We do alot of in house training & support as well as regular outside training (home study, ISA Cert, CTSP, etc.). We have added a bonus program for above goal production. We are also offering the possibility of a sign on bonus. Excellent equipment, caring family oriented owner, great guys to work with, and a not too bad Ops Mgr (me!).

Come work for the only TCIA accredited tree care company in Ohio.

Toll Free 1-877-475-8733 or at our website: www.mcculloughtree.com.


----------



## xtremetrees (Apr 19, 2006)

Impressive bro, good to see professional shops around. Darn nice web site love to see thou beautiful trees.


----------

